# Sd 14



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

http://www.sunderlandecho.com/lifes...-cargo-boat-sets-sail-in-park-video-1-4453244

Copied from Sunderland Echo(Thumb)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Forget the CITY OF ADELAIDE how about one of these below the bridge?


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

A.D.FROST said:


> Forget the CITY OF ADELAIDE how about one of these below the bridge?



Why not both, one at Lampton Drops and other on alongside the glass centre.

Ray(Smoke)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Ray, Lampton drops, your showing your age.I agree one next to the glass ctr.(to block the view)drag one though the mud up river to Doxfords(now I'm showing my age)at least it'll be under cover.


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice video.
Brought back memories of DUNELMIA and five great months spent on her.
Thanks
Malky


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

A.D.FROST said:


> Ray, Lampton drops, your showing your age.I agree one next to the glass ctr.(to block the view)drag one though the mud up river to Doxfords(now I'm showing my age)at least it'll be under cover.


But(Applause) when we have the vaux site fixed and the pedestrian bridge across the river, what a great view of the City of Adelaide alongside what was once Lampton Drops, ps loaded their a couple of times nightmare taking stores down all them steps.

Ray(Thumb)


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

I did one trip as Master on one of these vessels (an emergency job - due to unexpected illness), - I was really a big ship man.
What an absolute delight she was to handle - very fine vessels - so they were.
I seem to recall the one I sailed in (Arafura Sea, owned by ED&F Mann, and Managed by Denholms (Overseas - Singapore) was actually built in Brazil, but I could be wrong on that one.
Great little ships - and I am not wrong on that one. That's a Fact.
Little beauties- so they were.


----------

